# Ethanol free gas in Navarre



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Could anyone tell me where I might be able to find ethanol free gas in Navarre? Thank you!

Gene


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*This is a good tool...*

http://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=FL

...but it doesn't show anything in Navarre...


----------



## Reel Dirt (Jun 4, 2011)

*Pure station on HWY 98*

There is 93 octane ethanol free at the pure station west of Saint Sylvester Catholic Church


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

the one in navarre is listed under gulf breeze


http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=FL


----------

